# What Bird Is this?



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

What kind of bird is this? We saw this bird in our yard today. We cant tell what it is. it runs and kind of looks like a quail, but we arn't sure. here are some pictures.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is called a Chukar Partridge  Chances are, it was probably once owned by a breeder and got loose. I have a friend who breeds them. I think they're pretty 

I think there are some wild populations established in the US and are hunted I believe. But most I see are domestic.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

THanks!  It must have been from a breeder, but im clueless of how it could possibly get into my yard. The only birds I knew that have been kept in my neighborhood were, pigeons (me) and a few people with chickens. They do look good.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*partridge*



MaryOfExeter said:


> That is called a Chukar Partridge  Chances are, it was probably once owned by a breeder and got loose. I have a friend who breeds them. I think they're pretty
> 
> I think there are some wild populations established in the US and are hunted I believe. But most I see are domestic.


except for no tail(to speak of)-looks kinda pigeonish,.can they pair up,,would be different,maybe fly too?? sincerely james waller


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

No, there's no way to breed a chukar and a pigeon. Won't happen.


----------

